# Stingray decoding



## wamp69 (Jan 2, 2018)

Need help decoding thank you


----------



## island schwinn (Jan 2, 2018)

Link to Schwinn serial numbers.try the 52-69 link.

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/schwinn-serial-number-reference.63993/


----------



## wamp69 (Jan 2, 2018)

island schwinn said:


> Link to Schwinn serial numbers.try the 52-69 link.
> 
> https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/schwinn-serial-number-reference.63993/



thank you!


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 2, 2018)

May of 67.


----------



## wamp69 (Jan 2, 2018)

rollfaster said:


> May of 67.



thanks!


----------

